# Database management



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I am crossposting this in the Barter Board for those who have an inventory they work with but do not stop in here.

I'd like to give you an update on the database software that has been in the works. This is the database that makes up my website http://www.featherbottoms.com.

We've continued to develop and tweak things and today, we are releasing an update to grDatabase.

Major features of grDatabase include, but are not limited to the following:



create and maintain online databases assessible from any major web browser
control access to all of your data. Add, edit, import, export and batch edit records at will
all changes that you make are reflected online immediately. No waiting for updating or indexing
One size does NOT fit all. Work the way that you want to work. Specify multiple layouts for the searchbox, table, and view fields. Add, remove and edit database fields and database groups and arrange them to suit how you work
import, export, and batch edit records at will
add, remove and manage multiple databases
create web links that show your client a specified selection of items. Password protect this link if desired
specify to include or remove your database to or from grFind (an online marketplace) with two mouse clicks. This allows your database records to be searched by http://www.grfind.com
work in a Single Page Application where you do not lose your place or your context. grDatabase looks and feels like a traditional desktop application
We created a short demonstration that shows us exporting about 1600 records to a csv file from one database, creating a new account, creating a new database in that account, importing the csv file into the new database - thus creating a new account and database of 1600 records - in about 4 minutes. This is a youtube video that can be seen here [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ByeC4Q1-qA[/ame]
We also created a 12 minute overview that highlights the main features that can be seen here [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOPxbWEiO_s%2[/ame]
 Currently, there is a limit of 4,000 records per database. This is to ensure that there are no HUGE transactions on the database. This limit should be removed in the future.

Use of grDatabase is free for now. We have not decided how we are going to charge for services, including our online marketplace, grFind. Two obvious options are to charge a small monthly fee or to include advertising on the pages. We will put serious thought into the matter of cost in the near future. In fact, any ideas from about this matter would be appreciated.

And as a side note, In a few weeks I'm going to start a bulk books database with lots of 10 to 100 books. That will be at the main site http://www.grfind.com (I already have a music database there I just need to fill it up  )

Thanks for reading,

Debora (and the grDatabase developer guy)
featherbottoms


----------

